# Panzersprung / Tank jump?



## ironduke57 (13 Dec 2008)

Hi, guys.

I have question. Till 1960-70 and again before the Kosovo mission our tanker´s trained the so called "Panzersprung" (literal "Tank jump"). This a kind of emergency unload of tracked vehicles from a train. Basically the driver rotates the vehicle on the vertical axis till the nose points to the before ordered side of the rail waggon. Then he drive´s carefully till the vehicle starts tilting. Now he opens the throttle and literally jumps from the train. This is/was only allowed in extreme emergency´s here (e.E.: Jabo attack on the train), because of the mostly extensive damage it caused on the material (railway´s, rail waggon´s and vehicle).

Here a small part out of an TV documentation where the maneuver is at least partly shown:
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_5jeMOclaI

Was that also trained in Canada? And is it still trained?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## ironduke57 (14 Dec 2008)

Noone heared or read about something like this?

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (14 Dec 2008)

I think only by accident...


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Hi, guys.
> 
> I have question. Till 1960-70 and again before the Kosovo mission our tanker´s trained the so called "Panzersprung" (literal "Tank jump"). This a kind of emergency unload of tracked vehicles from a train. Basically the driver rotates the vehicle on the vertical axis till the nose points to the before ordered side of the rail waggon. Then he drive´s carefully till the vehicle starts tilting. Now he opens the throttle and literally jumps from the train. This is/was only allowed in extreme emergency´s here (e.E.: Jabo attack on the train), because of the mostly extensive damage it caused on the material (railway´s, rail waggon´s and vehicle).
> 
> ...



Yes.  It has been discussed by Canadian Tankers, when we were in Germany and used the trains several times a year.  It was talked about, especially the young drivers and troopers, but never practiced or used.   As the use of Rail in Canada was a rarity, few discussed it.  

We also discussed the use of SABOT on A10's and Cobras, but again, never practiced those either.   ;D


----------



## ironduke57 (15 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes.  It has been discussed by Canadian Tankers, when we were in Germany and used the trains several times a year.  It was talked about, especially the young drivers and troopers, but never practiced or used.   As the use of Rail in Canada was a rarity, few discussed it.



Thx for answer. So that was/is more an local thing dating back from WWII.



> We also discussed the use of SABOT on A10's and Cobras, but again, never practiced those either.   ;D



Well there are gunner´s here which swear that the Leo2 FCS is up to the task and that they have done that in our simulator´s. At least against choppers. 

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## geo (15 Dec 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx--UwxMpwA&feature=related

US rail service..... three locomotives hauling an awful lot of hardware....


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (15 Dec 2008)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> ...there are gunner´s here which swear that the Leo2 FCS is up to the task and that they have done that in our simulator´s. At least against choppers.



And that's why the M830A1 HEAT-MP-T (son of MPAT and some could say brazen theft of the German DM12 ammunition) was developed.


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Dec 2008)

ive heard of that ,,,i believe the germans tried  it somewhere during the second(ww2) 
hard l/r pivot floor it off the railcar... ouch..... ich ben der zipperheaden oct lol
will do some further research  and get back at ya....
                                                   cheers 
                                                           scoty b


----------

